# günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600



## ShoootLight (5. August 2019)

*günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

Moin,

in den nächsten Tagen plane ich aufzurüsten und hatte da eine Plattform mit Ryzen 5 3600 im Blick.
Als RAM wollte ich den G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVKB 
Bei den Mainboards bin ich da aber etwas zwiegespalten.
Ich hab beim googlen zum Thema Kaufberatung keine wirklich umfangreichen Tests gefunden.
Ich würde tendenziell lieber auf die X570 Plattform gehen und eigentlich eher ungern auf B450 oder X470, was zur Not aber auch in Ordnung wäre.
Ich hab momentan eine SSD + 2 HDD's, eine GTX 970 und als Soundkarte eine Sound Blaster Audigy Rx, Sound ist also auch nicht wichtig.
In Zukunft werde ich mir noch eine M.2 SSD holen und mit WLAN und Bluetooth ausstatten (über M.2).
Der Hersteller ist mir egal, solange MSI nicht draufsteht.
RGB muss auch nicht sein und Killer Networking ist ein Ausschlusskriterium.
Meine Schmerzgrenze ist bei ~250€.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
Und passt der RAM gut darein?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus

Stephan


----------



## Trash123 (5. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, wäre mein Vorschlag.

Edit: sorry hatte über lesen, dass du kein MSI wolltest...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

Ich würd eher Crucial Ballistix Sport LT nehmen, sind etwas günstiger und der verbaute Micron E-Die ist idR besser als der Hynix C-Die: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 ab €'*'71,24 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Board: Produktvergleich Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus (90MB1180-M0EAY0) Geizhals Deutschland

Günstige Alternative, aber kein X570: ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (90MB0SC0-M0EAY0) ab €'*'119,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drstoecker (5. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

Hab mir auch das CH6 für den 3600 gekauft. Ist in meinen Augen derzeit das beste aus preis/Leistung.
NBB hatte es am Wochenende für 96€ im Angebot.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. August 2019)

*AW: gÃ¼nstiges Mainboard fÃ¼r Ryzen 5 3600*

Der einzigste(n) unterschied zwischen X570 und X470 ist die PCI-E Version 4.0 zu 3.0 und das es aktiven Chipsatzkühler der ab einer bestimmtem Temperatur läuft.
Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Boards von Ausstattungsmerkmale und Anschlüssvielfalt der unterschiedlichen Ports.
Aber wenn ein gutes Board haben möchte sollte auch Spannungsphasen in ausreichender Anzahl haben.und wenn Wifi und Bluethoot(Ver 4.2) gewünscht ist ist ein X470 pflicht,
deswegen habe ich mich für den Asrock X470 Taichi gekauft,der auch einem ziemlichen guten Onboardsound Realtec 1220 Chip hat.Wenn du den selben Board als X570 kaufen würdest,
würde der spaß über 300 Euro kosten-Ich habe knapp etwas über 200 Euro bezaht.Kannst dir ja mal anschaun und durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Aber achte darauf das noch ein BIOS update gemacht werden muß und dazu benötigt man eine ältere CPU Generation,das ist wichtig.

ASRock > X470 Taichi

grüße Brex


----------



## ShoootLight (5. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich würd eher Crucial Ballistix Sport LT nehmen, sind etwas günstiger und der verbaute Micron E-Die ist idR besser als der Hynix C-Die: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 ab €'*'71,24 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Board: Produktvergleich Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus (90MB1180-M0EAY0) Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Günstige Alternative, aber kein X570: ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (90MB0SC0-M0EAY0) ab €'*'119,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Kann man den auf Crucial Ballistix Sport LT noch auf 3600 Mhz bringen? Weil bei den G.Skill Ripjaws soll das anscheinend  gehen.


----------



## ShoootLight (5. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

Vielen Dank soweit!

Ich werde mich warhscheinlich für das von Gigabyte entscheiden. 
Doofe Frage zum Schluss: Man kann ein WLAN/Bluetooth Modul in dessen M.2/M-Key verbauen? Oder muss man da auf etwas achten?

LG Stephan


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*



ShoootLight schrieb:


> Kann man den auf Crucial Ballistix Sport LT noch auf 3600 Mhz bringen? Weil bei den G.Skill Ripjaws soll das anscheinend  gehen.



Ist immer Glückssache. Aber bei den Ballistix stehen die Chancen gut


----------



## drstoecker (6. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

Bei Computeruniverse gibts das C6H für rund 100€ im Angebot 
ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AMD X370 Ryzen AM4 - mydealz.de


----------



## drstoecker (6. August 2019)

*AW: günstiges Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600*

Im alternate Outlet der 3700x für 289€ und der 3600 ab 139€!


----------

